# chewing help?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

whats a good way to train a pup( 6 month old lab) not to chew on birds, my pup retrieves dummies well, but just chews on birds any help.
Thanks :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i wouldn't smack him as avery suggests then he will have a tendency to play catch me if you can with you. There are several ways to stop them and by no means am i an expert but, use a dummy or other training device and only use it for retrieving. With the dummy in his mouth gently hold his jaws closed and command hold.

This also a method in getting your dog to drop, but i also found when i taught him this he also held the bird better.

Also after teething try to limit his access to chew toys. Anything that you would be ok to chew should come in the form of food(bones rawhide etc) I dunno if thats the right way or not, but i worked for me and my dog was also a chewer.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Teach hold first with a bumper, and then start over again with frozen or dead birds. Remember he is only six monthes old.


----------

